# 11/10 - Pensacola Bay Flatty Report



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Ugh...water is exceedingly tannin all the way to the pass. Literally a deep reddish/brown. Visibility is very bad. 0 for 0. Going to take several days to a week to clear up. Found clearer water from east of Coast guard station, but no flounder.

FYI, I'm running 4 Jerry's LED lights 3000 Lumens each.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

No surprise. Last storm (near the Escambia River Causeway) we got 3.6" of rain. Storm before that, 6.3", according to our rain gauge. Water was still running a bit in the ditches in our SD this A.M. It's gonna take a while.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> No surprise. Last storm (near the Escambia River Causeway) we got 3.6" of rain. Storm before that, 6.3", according to our rain gauge. Water was still running a bit in the ditches in our SD this A.M. It's gonna take a while.


Yup. I'm not even bothering with a fall run. Maybe theyll run super late this year though.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My neighbor told me about a gigger who claimed an #8.5 taken near the old Dock of the Bay.


----------

